# Biggest Mistake



## Igal (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

As a startup business I was hoping I can piggyback on some of the experience you guys gained in the business through the years.

if you had to think of a major “big mistake” that you made in the business, what would it be and how did you go about solving it?

Thanks guys.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Igal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As a startup business I was hoping I can piggyback on some of the experience you guys gained in the business through the years.
> 
> ...


 Becoming a contractor?? What was I thinking?? 

I saw those ads on tv in the 70's with the cool Contractors, making people happy, driving nice cars and making a really good salary and I fell for it. arty:


----------



## Igal (Sep 19, 2008)

:clap:


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Man rb that was my first thought.... becoming self employed I haven't found a solution yet when you are a hard headed German the options get small


----------



## Remodel Bud (Aug 13, 2008)

Igal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As a startup business I was hoping I can piggyback on some of the experience you guys gained in the business through the years.
> 
> ...


arguing with some fools posting in here 

but for real, I would say " be careful who you take advice from"


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

The mistakes you make become your best assets, dont be upset when you make them, learn from them, then move on, that much wiser!!!!


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

*Letting the work get ahead of the coin.*


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

*I have not made Any mistakes yet!!!*​ 

But, fortunately for me, God has allowed me the opportunity to have many *Learning Experiences,* from which to draw upon for future goals and for guidance.

Ed


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Signing a contract with a customer after they mention sueing; insurance companies, home builders, former roofers or anyone during the estimation process. My most resent mistake!!

Letting the job status get ahead of the incoming money!

Taking on a job outside of your specialty or expertise.

Using one customers money to cover another customers job!

Placing too many employees on one site just for the sake of keeping them working.

There are many mistakes we can make, the key to overcoming them is learning from them.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I've been over 2 of these building 'humps' and really didn't see this one coming to the extreme that it has. The wars, fuel, the financial situation, I think that we have been played and exceptionally well by externals. Check. And waiting for checkmate.


----------



## Remodel Bud (Aug 13, 2008)

:clap:


genecarp said:


> The mistakes you make become your best assets, dont be upset when you make them, learn from them, then move on, that much wiser!!!!


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

1] Be ruthless. I have found to my detriment that being Mr. Nice guy simply doesn't work.

2] Don't let customers get ahead of you.

3] This is the biggie. Know and control your costs. I am embarrased to say that that little item took me a long time to learn. Others on this board will agree that that is the single biggest effort you can make.

4] Don't take work just to have it. Make money on each job. 

4] Joe Girard, who was billed as the world's greatest car salesman of all time used to say" If I have to get out of my nice cozy bed this morning, someone has to pay for it!"


----------



## Remodel Bud (Aug 13, 2008)

Stone Mountain said:


> 1] Be ruthless. I have found to my detriment that being Mr. Nice guy simply doesn't work.


Where were you when I needed you:laughing:


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll stick with trying to be a nice guy, we don't always finish last. But do arm yourself with *and use* a good contract. 

Reread Gene's post, he is absolutely correct. Then reread Ed's for the poetry.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I am still trying to make enough money to by me the cadillac, couple of gold chains and the stack heel shoes with the gold fish in them:whistling


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

oh yea.....

Buyers are lyers


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I now avoid School Teachers and Cops...basically anyone who doesn't understand the word NO or have people tell them how it's done.

I have been told Military Brass fall into this catagory as well...don't have any personal experience on that one.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> I now avoid School Teachers and Cops...basically anyone who doesn't understand the word NO or have people tell them how it's done.
> 
> I have been told Military Brass fall into this catagory as well...don't have any personal experience on that one.


We work for the brass on a regular basis, from full sarge up to post commander, retired and I'll throw in Commander ****** E. ****, US Naval Reserve, Retired. (I just always get a kick out the last guys title and how he used it)

But anyway, say what you'll do, then do what you've said and the military brass have become favorites on my customer list. They don't just refer you to there underlings you know. 

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

David C.

I would edit out that name you so casually threw in there.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> David C.
> 
> I would edit out that name you so casually threw in there.


Sorry, I didn't realize there was a clan **** out there. But I'll take your advice and edit further.

Thanks

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Chris Johnson said:


> I now avoid *School Teachers* and Cops...basically anyone who doesn't understand the word NO or have people tell them how it's done.
> 
> I have been told Military Brass fall into this catagory as well...don't have any personal experience on that one.


If I had to count on the best demographic category to receive quality, No Questions Asked, Referrals from, it would be the School Teachers, with my second category being either retired, or soon to be retiring people who have learned lifes lessons to value quality rather than a cheap price and a boat load of promises.

To this day, I have referrals from one particular School Teacher, who's roof I had done 10-11 years ago. 2 jobs this year alone were exclusive no competition requests for my estimate and no others.

As far as Military brass.....Well, if you can not do things the Military way and defer to their rigidness in things they know nothing about, but still want to run the show, then stay away from them. For me, I had previously learned how to say; "Yes Sir, when would you like that done Sir!", a long time ago.

Then you go to the desk clerk who handles the change orders and get everything approved. 

I spent more than a few months at a Botanical Garden and Historical Military Museum along with an attached Country Club like public Golf Course, owned by the Robert F. McCormack Foundation, who previously owned the Chicago Tribune and did a substantial amount of no bid work at Cantigny Museum in Wheaton or Winfield, Illinois by having the right attitude about 20 years ago.

Ed


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't know if it correlates to the construciton business but if you ask a server or bartender who the worst tippers are by profession, I feel safe saying the most common answer will be schoolteacher. 

It's hard to imagine a lousy tipper doesn't shop contractors on price.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Taking on a partner. Have other people work for you, don't split it with someone else. 

Also like snowman said, stay in front with money.

Don't do "extras" on verbal agreement, get everything on paper & signed.

On the military folks for customers I'd say they are some of the nicest folks to work for. Retired 2 star general is one of my best customers. The nicest were a military couple up by Ft. Hood, wife was a nurse (major) & the husband was a sargent major in a 1st Cav. unit. She left a lunch for me & the guys in a cooler along with a pitcher of ice tea every day on the back porch. When he got home his first words were "hey Al you ready for a fishbowl?" Those were the kind of glasses he served his ice cold draft beer in. Paid with C-notes. Needless to say, we busted a$$ to get their job done & did the best work we could for those folks.


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

I have been in business for 7 years now, I still don't feel secure on any given day and that drives me. We had our busiest year ever and yet our profit margin is down drastically. I think the lesson there is that busy does not always mean good things. I stopped working in the field last year but never changed my formula for estimating to account for that. Later on after realizing the mistake I realized that we had $400 a day in expenses that I was not accounting for in my pricing. Every time you add an employee that formula changes.
The next biggest thing I will say is that family and friends pay full price! They will be your most difficult customers and every time they have a problem they will call you at home and feel entitled to talk to you about the project, even if you are in the NICU with your twins clinging to life,but I digress..... 
My last advice is that you should stay home rather than work for no profit, bid to make money not to stay busy. You may feel its more important to stay busy but its not, its more important to have a little money in your pocket to take a contact out to lunch on that day that you would have been rushing to finish a job that is over budget and under bid.

Good luck.


----------

